# RETURN OF THE LIVING DEAD 3 arrives on limited-edition Blu-ray on November 22



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *
> RETURN OF THE LIVING DEAD 3*
> 
> Street Date: 11/22/16
> ...


----------

